# +++ Türchen 16 +++



## zanderhunter-nz (16. Dezember 2022)

Keitech Easy Shiner in allen Größen (Farbe Ayu)


----------



## vermesser (16. Dezember 2022)

Wildeye Suspending Swimshad 11cm/ 22 Gramm, Farbe egal.


----------



## chum (16. Dezember 2022)

das ist der Water Monitor von Illex


----------



## Phoenix84 (16. Dezember 2022)

Fox Rage slick shad und Fox Rage zander pro shads


----------



## Timbo78 (16. Dezember 2022)

Made


----------



## BastE (16. Dezember 2022)

Alles in allem: Wurm!


----------



## Ahven_ (16. Dezember 2022)

Meine top Köder sind Powerbait und Mais.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsköder ist ein 4er Mepps in Silber. Der bringt mir seit mehreren Dekaden verlässlich Hechte ans Band.


----------



## Spaßfischer (16. Dezember 2022)

Keitech fat Swing Impact 2.8"


----------



## sprogoe (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsköder ist die Hegene, da ich ausschließlich vom Boot aus auf Renken angel.


----------



## lukaschek1 (16. Dezember 2022)

Rapala Shad Dancer, super Barsch-Köder!


----------



## Racklinger (16. Dezember 2022)

Made und Mais


----------



## nostradamus (16. Dezember 2022)

Made...


----------



## Niklas32 (16. Dezember 2022)

Zwei schnöde Maden auf einem kleinen Haken.


----------



## kingandre88 (16. Dezember 2022)

Der gute alte Tauwurm!!!


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein bisher erfolgreichster Köder: Tauwurm!


----------



## Aalzheimer (16. Dezember 2022)

Der Tauwurm


----------



## Jurben (16. Dezember 2022)

Auf Grundeln, Made
Auf Barsch, Wurm


----------



## Frieder (16. Dezember 2022)

Made, Wurm und Mais


----------



## taurus_ (16. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir ist es die Made.


----------



## Bronni (16. Dezember 2022)

Made


----------



## uweosna (16. Dezember 2022)

Trockenfliegen


----------



## Tenchion (16. Dezember 2022)

Bin großer Fan von den Jig-Spinnern von Zeck bzw. dem flachlaufenden Danny


----------



## laraque (16. Dezember 2022)

Keitech Easy Shiner in 5cm. Natürliche Dekore bevorzugt.


----------



## Gert-Show (16. Dezember 2022)

Im Moment ist es der Zander Uki (UF33).


----------



## STRULIK (16. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall Rapala Wobbler.


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. Dezember 2022)

Made


----------



## rhinefisher (16. Dezember 2022)

22gr MöreSilda


----------



## 49er (16. Dezember 2022)

Tauwurm. Da ist die Spannung am größten, was letztendlich darauf gebissen hat.


----------



## Thede (16. Dezember 2022)

Rapala Shadow Rap


----------



## Double2004 (16. Dezember 2022)

Savage Gear 3D Roach Shine Glider in 18cm.


----------



## compresiceps (16. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch und Jigspinner


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Dezember 2022)

Rapala X Rap


----------



## punkarpfen (16. Dezember 2022)

Wattwurm


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (16. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsköder sind die umweltfreundlicheren Gummiköder von Moby Softbaits oder die bleifreien Jig-Spinner von Flexifix Solutions.
Hauptsache umweltfreundlicher


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar der Tauwurm


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (16. Dezember 2022)

Salmo Slider


----------



## masu1963 (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsköder ist und bleibt der dicke fette Tauwurm. Der lockt Aale und Schleien an.


----------



## Forelle74 (16. Dezember 2022)

Auf Forellen gern rapala Minnows und selbstgebundene Fliegen natürlich. 
Auf Friedliche Wurm und Pinkies.


----------



## davidhecht (16. Dezember 2022)

Fox rage pro shad in 23cm


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2022)

Frühstücksfleisch mit Curry


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 
Mein Lieblingsköder ist der Gummi Fisch in allen Längen und Farben 

R. S.


----------



## Mikaslav (16. Dezember 2022)

Sandaale und Wattwürmer...


----------



## FischFreund84 (16. Dezember 2022)

Der Effzett Binker und Tauwürmer.


----------



## Dominik79 (16. Dezember 2022)

Noch immer Wobbler


----------



## FischerKing (16. Dezember 2022)

Meps Black Fury. Was ich da schon für Fische mit gefangen habe.. Ich glaube da wird mein Leben lang kein anderer Köder dran kommen.


----------



## jupp4711 (16. Dezember 2022)

Attractor Profi Blinker und die Spinner von Profi Blinker !!


----------



## Rute110 (16. Dezember 2022)

Je nach Jahreszeit. Im Herbst / Winter der Keitech Fat Swing Impact in 2,8", Farbe: Green Pumpkin Chartreuse und Purple Chartreuse.

Frühjahr und Sommer: Nories Laydown Minnow und Spinmad 6g Charly.


----------



## Waidbruder (16. Dezember 2022)

creature baits.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsköder ist mein eigener Köder.


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (16. Dezember 2022)

Lieblingsköder? Lamge Liste
Buster Swimm
Strike Pro Guppie
Westin Swim
Chubbys gehen auch immer
SpinMad
Easy Shiner
und, wenn mal wer was geiles testen will
die Gummis von Raubfischgarage sind pornös


----------



## pikehunter (16. Dezember 2022)

Real eal von Savage gear


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (16. Dezember 2022)

Boilies und Partikel


----------



## Verstrahlt (16. Dezember 2022)

Absoluter Lieblingsköder ist nen Mepps Aglia... Größe egal


----------



## jkc (16. Dezember 2022)

30cm Line Thru Trout in Smelt


----------



## Jason (16. Dezember 2022)

Grundeln, mein Lieblingsköder sind Grundel,  es gibt reichlich davon.


----------



## Aalbändiger (16. Dezember 2022)

Savage Gear Sandeel


----------



## alter Neusser (16. Dezember 2022)

Alles was rund ist und kriecht


----------



## Ingenieux (16. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblingsköder sind, ganz klassisch, Mais und Maden.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## aristagon (16. Dezember 2022)

Maden


----------



## Made90 (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein lieblings Köder ist der Wurm da man mit ihm fast alles fangen kann


----------



## Oyabun (16. Dezember 2022)

Ganz einfach.  Made, Wurm und Boilie.


----------



## MichaG (16. Dezember 2022)

Made auf Forelle und sonst Gufi.


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (16. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 16
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426720
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (16. Dezember 2022)

Die Zanderscheuche


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsköder ist der Wobbler.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Dezember 2022)

Brot


----------



## Kay1 (16. Dezember 2022)

Wurm


----------



## loete1970 (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Köder-Favorit ist der Köderfisch!


----------



## orca82 (16. Dezember 2022)

4er Mepps Spinner


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Dezember 2022)

Mein Lieblingsköder ist der, der fängt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Localhorst (16. Dezember 2022)

Gummifisch


----------



## NR.9 (16. Dezember 2022)

ein guter Boilie mit Nuss Duft


----------



## By-Tor (16. Dezember 2022)

Verschiedene Gummifische


----------



## Drillsucht69 (16. Dezember 2022)

Meine Lieblinge sind Gummifische von Keitech und beim Ansitz Wurm und Grundel …


----------



## Slappy (16. Dezember 2022)

Made und Zikade


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. Dezember 2022)

Die von meinem türkischen Freund selbst gebundenen Herings und Makrelenköder am Band.


----------



## deleo (16. Dezember 2022)

Die Made


----------



## burlikomm (16. Dezember 2022)

blinker silber forelle


----------



## Tricast (16. Dezember 2022)

Maden


----------



## wulfy3 (16. Dezember 2022)

Buttlöffel mit Wattwurm


----------



## Stippi68 (16. Dezember 2022)

Maden und Caster


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (16. Dezember 2022)

Fox Rage Slick Stick 9 und 12cm im Barschdekor


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (16. Dezember 2022)

Der gute alte Wurm


----------



## XGASTX (16. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

Maden,Mais und Caster.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Maju (16. Dezember 2022)

der americano von der Firma Castaic


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (16. Dezember 2022)

Mais Made geht immer


----------



## angelschorsch (16. Dezember 2022)

Lucky John Bugsy Shad


----------



## wallimicha (17. Dezember 2022)

Rapala Maxrap Ayul 11cm​


----------



## Big Man (17. Dezember 2022)

Die Spinnmads von Lieblingsköder


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2022)

Der  Wurm


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2022)

Kann mal jemand Türchen 17 aufschließen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (17. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand Türchen 17 aufschließen


Morgen gibt's wohl ne Doppeltür


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Danke, danke danke!  Endlich habe ich gewonnen!
Ich bedanke mich bei der Anglerboard Redaktion ,dem Zuffi, meinen Eltern, der Glücksfee, der Zahnfee und natürlich bei Holla, der Waldfee!
Aber ich möchte das R&R-Abo nicht für mich, sondern spende es an die Jugendgruppe von dem lieben Finke20 , der seinen kleinen Petrijüngern damit sicher eine Freude machen kann.

Ups  etwas zu früh.


----------



## Riesenangler (17. Dezember 2022)

Ich vermisse Nr.17.


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2022)

Die Redaktion läßt uns zappeln wegen solchen Kommentare.


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> In 20!!! Jahren satte 400 Beiträge im Forum "geleistet"
> Ca. 1,6 Beiträge pro Monat.
> 
> Keiner hat es mehr verdient
> ...


Gruß Jason


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (17. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:

Frieder 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN


----------



## Gert-Show (17. Dezember 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Die Redaktion läßt uns zappeln wegen solchen Kommentare.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Nein, weil die auch wie wir ein verdientes Wochenende haben.
Glückwunsch Frieder


----------



## Jason (17. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Nein, weil die auch wie wir ein verdientes Wochenende haben.
> Glückwunsch Frieder


Ja, da hast du Recht. 
Glückwunsch auch von mir.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Blueser (17. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir...


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Frieder


----------



## Vanner (17. Dezember 2022)

Ah, gibt heute doch noch einen Gewinner. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Luis2811 (17. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## Frieder (18. Dezember 2022)

Da bin ich aber überrascht.... 
Ich und gewonnen.... das passt nicht zusammen....

Dank Euch allen.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------

